# Any way to extend metal roof to flow into gutter?



## Popcorn32 (Nov 21, 2021)

Recently had roof replaced and have a tricky area whereby multiple areas flow into gutter. Metal roof seems slightly short and water runs under gutter. (You can see this by looking at the underside and seeing daylight)… any easy way to resolve this issue? The pics hopefully help. Thanks


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

You need a custom made piece of gutter there, shaped like a box


----------

